# Hallo, Ich suche kleine Java Program-Aufgaben zum üben ?



## kaper28 (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen wo ich kleine nicht schwere Java-Programier-Aufgaben finden kann im internet . Damit kann  ich mehr üben.

mfg
pacali


----------



## frapo (28. Feb 2008)

Prinzipiell kannst du sowas auf jeder Homepage einer Uni finden, z.b. Uni-Tübingen: Java Übungen. Einfach mal google bemühen, Schlagworte könnten beispielsweise Java und Übungen sein.

Gruß,
frapo


----------



## The_S (29. Feb 2008)

Ist auch immer die Frage, was man als "klein und nicht schwer" definiert ...


----------



## Quaxli (29. Feb 2008)

Denk' Dir was aus, was Du gebrauchen könntest. Da ist die Motivation größer.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Feb 2008)

oder versuch probleme von leuten hier im forum zu lösen


----------

